# NY - Looking for a group in Brooklyn, Queens, etc.



## Sunderstone (Nov 23, 2010)

My group has pretty much dissolved due to RL events and scheduling difficulties for the past 2 years. Im a D&D veteran of almost 30 years and currently looking for another adult group (25+ hopefully). I own a car and am willing to drive.

Manhattan isnt doable for me.

Also, Id like to stay 3.5 or PFRPG. I have no interest in 4E. 

Let me know if theres any interest, maybe we can start a new group.


----------



## pjrake (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi.

I'm interested in trying out PF. Never played 3.5 (only 3.0 and 4E), and I'm a casual player also looking for a group.

Willing to travel also (have a car). Weekends are preferable. You can reach me at pjrake@gmail.com or shoot me a message on FB at facebook.com/pablo.lafrossia.

-PJ


----------



## Sunderstone (Nov 24, 2010)

pjrake said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm interested in trying out PF. Never played 3.5 (only 3.0 and 4E), and I'm a casual player also looking for a group.
> 
> ...






Hope we generate some more interest.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Dec 17, 2010)

I currently DM a Pathfinder campaign in Astoria. We have a good core group and meet on Saturdays. If interested, feel free to email me-ppanavalli at gmail.


----------

